# aftermarket carb for 518 ZE... any luck?



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

I need to replace a carburetor on a 518 ZE, anybody have luck recently with aftermarket carbs and which brand?
Original part 127-9351 replaced by 136-7931

thank you


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If you are looking for a Chinese carburetor I don't know if the manufacturer is listed, just the distributor. I've ordered from several and I really don't know if there is a difference. I think Stens and Oregon make quality parts and have bought from them, and paid more! when the carburetor came it looked just like the others. Looking at the reviews for Stens and Oregon, they have both good and bad reviews. I'd be looking instead at the positive review rating and their guarantee and return outline.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks I've had some luck with imports on some other outdoor equipment. I didn't take them apart and clean or anything. So after reading a little more here I think I was just really lucky. I picked up a 518 ZE that is in perfect shape except that it has sat for a couple years with gas. Plan A is that I will give the original carburetor a try. I've unstuck the float valve, scraped out a bunch of solid pitch black gas and poked holes in everything that looked it it should not be clogged, but I am unsure about the hole that is in the photo. It seems like it may be an unused port so I stopped digging before I created a problem. Any thoughts if that hole has a purpose?


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

this shows a spring loaded screw there. Do you have the carb off? If so, can you clean in ultrasonic?









Amazon.com : DEEPSOUND Carburetor Power Clear for Toro 136-7931 518 38472 38473 Replaces 127-9352 127-9053 : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : DEEPSOUND Carburetor Power Clear for Toro 136-7931 518 38472 38473 Replaces 127-9352 127-9053 : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi Paul

Thanks for the reply, I found some photos of different styles of the same carb. Some had an adjustable screw and some were like mine that appear to be non-adjustable / fixed, so I didn't mess with it.

Thanks also for the link. I took the original apart and was able to start the engine after considerable cleaning (unfortunately no ultrasonic cleaner) but it would only run with the choke on 1/2. So today jumped back in and found that the pilot jet was still blocked.

The good news is I'm all ready for next year with a new toy


----------

